# How many of you Doxa guys dive ?



## jean-michel (Apr 30, 2005)

I would be interested to know the number of divers among Doxa owners


----------



## Kife27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Count me in as a diver.

Got two trips coming up - one to the USVI/BVI and the other a return to the Great Barrier Reef in Australia!

-Adam


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Does takin' my kid to the waterpark count?:roll:


----------



## jean-michel (Apr 30, 2005)

Interesting results so far , nice to see divers and wana be divers here 

coments would also be interesting , among divers had you ever heard about Doxa before ? and among non-divers does the fact owning a Doxa gives you the idea or the envy to try ? ... it might be also interesting to heard from the persons who reply "no way" as the Doxa Sub is for sure a dedicated watch (I of course know and respect a lot non-divers who own/collect diver watches but their feed back would be appreciated)

on my side I have dived for the fist time long time ago I was only 8 y/o and have always heard about Doxa in the Diving world , my father who has been a commercial diver was a owner of Doxa like may divers of the 60s and the 70s so for me owning a Doxa was a "logical" choice to go among my collection of watches : there is a strong and historical link between doxa and diving and I feel very hapy to see the brand rebirth

cheers
JM


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I became a certified diver through Penn State University, as they offered it as an elective, but that was over 10 years ago. Since that time, I haven't gone diving at all. A few times I thought about getting back into it, but other activities have taken my spare time. 

I heard of Doxa from finding this website a few years back. That lead me to start to read Clussler books, and then I craved a Doxa and now own a few.


----------



## Coppertop121 (Jun 29, 2006)

I am a _Regular and Certified diver........ Or wait maybe its certifiable:-D . Well anyway I do know that I love diving. I used to do it locally a lot (I live in Michigan, the great freezing cold lake state). After a few tropic dive vacations I've gotten spoiled and pretty much only dive when on vacation in a tropical area. BTW great poll subject.|> _


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Spent 2 weeks in Indonesia's Lembeh straight. HIghly recommend the area. Very healthy reef life with a wide variety of fish and critters. Dove with the kbr resort and the Aggressor live aboard.
Bob:-!


----------



## John Vargas (May 30, 2006)

Certified since I was a kid...

The US Army Trained me even more...

Certified Rescue Diver...

View attachment 17858


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

I got certified in '94, and went on dive vacations to the Grand Caymans in '94, '96 and '98. Went with basically the same group of friends, we rented a house on the north shore and dove right behind the house. We also did some boat dives. Had never heard of Doxa at that point (no one else in my family has ever dove). Heard of the brand through reading Cussler's novels.

Paul


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

No vote fits my tale ;-) . Certified in or about 1984, dove avidly in the Great Lakes plus local lakes, rivers, etc.

Certified advanced open water, rescue diver, Ice diiving, specialties in wreck diving, night diving, oceans tides and currents (in my case, primarily a swift water course in the St. Clair river with an average current around 4 kts.... much stronger in places than you'd expect). I dove as much as I could for about 8 years, logging over 300 dives. 

Extensive wreck diving in various parts of 4 of the 5 Great Lakes (favorite was Isle Royale), deepest dive IIRC was 187 feet. Wreck penetration dives in many cases, some as far as three levels inside the wreck. 

In 1992 I started a business which devoured my time and pretty much pulled me away from diving. No longer have the business, and have not been in the water since about 1994. Recently been thinking of taking it up again!

Used a Citizen Aqualand (still have it, no longer functions :-( ) on virtually all those dives. I was aware of Doxa, even seem to recall someone having a few NOS, but I think they were not being produced at that point (not sure if that is correct). I went with the Aqualand for the "cool" an practical factor of the depth meter as a backup (worked accurately and flawlessly on every dive). Two hyprebaric chamber training dives (one to 125 feet, one to 165 feet) confirmed it's spot on accuracy.


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

If taking a shower counts......

Well I was certified many years ago and have since had my certification expire. I have dived mostly locally here in CA near in and around Catalina. 

I am a lover of the water and nature in general. I love hiking, mountain biking, Sailing, and Power Boating. Feel that my Doxa will perform in any climate or environment!

I am also a cerifiable mechanical watch nut with a lilited budget and unlimited thirst for watches!! I have admired Doxa a long time ago. I do not know where I first saw the watch, whether is was from a website or forum like this. I did meet a friend who had one and had admired his. I think when I finally found the Doxa website and saw the detailed pics and the limited edition I just had to have one!!

I really like my SeaRambler and I think the title is fitting as I ramble on and like the sea!!

Robzilla


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

I got certified about a month before I received my Doxa in October of 2005. So far I've only been certified for open water and advanced open water, but I've taken the Doxa down on every dive since then and it performed perfectly each time. It actually came in handy the first time I dove with it--the dive computer shorted out when I was at 110 feet, but a quick glance at my bezel told me how much time I had for the non-deco dive. Still did a safety stop though! 
Robzilla--you mentioned diving in Catalina, which is where I do most of my diving, which leads me to the following question: are there any other Southern California Doxaholics? Maybe we can arrange getting together for a pint, shot, or brew--name your poison. 

Cheers,
Avi


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

I was originally certified back when I was in high school. Thereafter, I went on several dives with friends mostly local or when on vacation. My last dive was when I was back in the Army '96. I haven't been able to enjoy many hobbies since then. I'd love to get back into it though.


----------



## siggy (Jun 2, 2006)

A little, but not as often as I'd like

regards

siggy


----------



## wwpii (May 20, 2006)

Hello Doxaians,

Love diving!! I have been diving since 95" and wish I had time to do more. I am Advanced Open Water with Stess and Rescue, Dry Suit, Limited Vis, Wreck, Underwater Navigation and am also TDI Nitrox Certified.

DOXA keep up the good work!! Everyone, keep posting pics!

Thanks 
Wayne

Doxa 750T Caribbean #84


----------



## Bob Nixon (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi all,
Currently working towards my PADI Divemaster rating, it's taking me a few months but will hopefully complete by the end of Aug. I'm afraid my DOXA's don't always accompany me because I am terrified of losing/damaging them and not being able to get them repaired as they are limited editions. If I was in the tropics I would probably take them along but most of my diving is in the UK & Canada. Does anyone else have these concerns?.:roll:


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Been a diver since 1983, PADI and SSI (instructor) left it for about 10 years, but recently got back into it. Don't dive with my Doxas, afraid the vintage would not withstand the pressure at depth. my regular Dive watches are a Chronosport UDT (Shallow water only > 30 ft.) and a Seiko "Tuna Can" 300m.

Diving is a a wonderful sport, anyone can do it, and you can't beat the Caribbean for access, reefs, and underwater life.

Arthur


----------



## Kife27 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm actually impressed with the number of divers in the Forum. 

What are people's favorite dive places/locations?

I have to say the Great Barrier Reef. 

Place I'd most like to dive, but haven't - Galapagos.


----------



## studio808 (Feb 11, 2006)

BSAC / CMAS / TDI. Qualified diver since early 80's.

I'm either very busy at my computer designing or I'm off on dive trips taking underwater photos. You could say the undersea world is my second home. :-D

*My obsession with DOXA started when....*
.....I was a young lad I used to watch the films made by Jacques-Yves Cousteau and his underwater adventures. Jacques always had this cool looking black faced dive watch strapped to his wrist, and at the time I said to myself "I want a real dive watch like Jacques Cousteau wears". It became a quest to find out what is was and get one. :think: The watch in question was the legendary DOXA SUB 300T Sharkhunter, but by the time I found out and was old enough to afford one they were no longer around. :-(

Years went by, and as far as I knew DOXA no longer existed, so I bought a Rolex SUB instead. A couple of years ago I came across DOXA again, and they were making a limited edition re-issue, the SUB600T (unfortunately I'd missed the SUB300T original re-issue, but I have just found one so I will have one very soon  , maybe tomorrow it will arrive), wow I thought, my quest is at an end, so I sold my Rolex and bought one some 30 odd years later after first seeing one on Jacques Cousteau wrist. :-!

Here are some underwater pictures from my latest trips.....


































Favourite dive places are the Bahamas (for the sharks :gold) and the Maldives (as its extreme diving :silver) ;-)


----------



## Kife27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow! Awesome pics Greg! What kind of camera are you using? I just use my digital elph with a 30meter rated housing...it does the job for now but I don't get the color and clarity that you do!

I do like the Bahamas for Sharks as well.


----------



## alansv (Feb 11, 2006)

i am padi certified open water but haven't been in years don't think they make a wet suit big enough


----------



## studio808 (Feb 11, 2006)

Kife27 said:


> Wow! Awesome pics Greg! What kind of camera are you using? I just use my digital elph with a 30meter rated housing...it does the job for now but I don't get the color and clarity that you do!
> 
> I do like the Bahamas for Sharks as well.


Thanks. :-!

These pictures were taken using a Canon S70 digital PowerShot in a Canon underwater case (rated 40m). I find the Canon's brilliant as they have lots of easy to use features, and small but still easy to use underwater with underwater white balance and a good wide angle lens which is a must for underwater photography. I've just upgraded to the new S80, which is my 8th digital Canon for underwater photography, so I think this will tell you how much I rate their cameras and can't wait to test the S80 out on my next dive trip to the Bahamas later this year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kife27 (Mar 29, 2006)

studio808 said:


> Thanks. :-!
> 
> These pictures were taken using a Canon S70 digital PowerShot in a Canon underwater case (rated 40m). I find the Canon's brilliant as they have lots of easy to use features, and small but still easy to use underwater with underwater white balance and a good wide angle lens which is a must for underwater photography. I've just upgraded to the new S80, which is my 8th digital Canon for underwater photography, so I think this will tell you how much I rate their cameras and can't wait to test the S80 out on my next dive trip to the Bahamas later this year.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Greg,

Thanks for the info. Let me know how the S80 works out the next time you dive. My S230 seems to work ok, but I definitely don't think I am getting the vivid colors that you are. Maybe I just need more practice - or an upgrade of the camera. I agree the size and ease of use is why I like my Canon as well.

-Adam

Caribbean 750T #135/250


----------



## dibetu (Feb 12, 2006)

Leisure diver for 15 years but only in tropical waters with acceptable temperatures. (Indonesia: Sumba, Sumbawa, Sulawesi, Irian Jaya) Usually 2-4 dives per month combined with my monthly 10 day stay in Indonesia. My Dad had a Doxa in the early 70's to early 80's. Rediscovered Doxa on the web two years ago. I use a watch only as a backup, to divecomputer, so my divers are 95% land divers but will come along with me into the warm relaxing deep. 
Daniel


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Gotta say I'm pretty impressed, already 50 people on the forum here (so far) who have at least logged a little (or a LOT) of bottom time! :-! 

Paul


----------



## THOR (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW! I was actually thinking of buying a camera for underwater photography, but now I think I'll have to go kill myself instead...

Awesome photos!!!

THOR


----------



## yellomen (Apr 17, 2006)

jean-michel said:


> I would be interested to know the number of divers among Doxa owners


 Last june in Marsa Alam - Egypt....


----------



## jean-michel (Apr 30, 2005)

VERY interesting result ! 
thanks to all of you who voted in poll , and I feel very impressed by the number of "real" divers among us : it just prove (if this was necessary) that Doxa watches are REAL dive watches , and I do not think that many forum discussing about dive watches would obtain such a result
cheers
JM


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

I dive, too. 

Been certified for about 6 years, and have logged somewhere around 50-60 open water dives. I have gone diving in Culebra, Curaçao, Aruba, North Carolina (my best dive, actually), Grenada, and some other places I forget right now.

The only Doxa I used diving was my Divingstar 600T, but all of my dive watches have at least been snorkeling (except for the newest TGraph).

Deepest dive was in Grenada, about 180 ft. I wore my Seiko Kinetic Scuba there

Chris


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

Bob Nixon said:


> Hi all,
> Currently working towards my PADI Divemaster rating, it's taking me a few months but will hopefully complete by the end of Aug. I'm afraid my DOXA's don't always accompany me because I am terrified of losing/damaging them and not being able to get them repaired as they are limited editions. If I was in the tropics I would probably take them along but most of my diving is in the UK & Canada. Does anyone else have these concerns?.:roll:


Bob,

I have the same concerns too--when I dive I just swap the steel bracelet for a Waterborne strap. That way I keep the watch even if a pin fails (which has never happened to me with the Doxa).

Good luck with the Divemaster rating--hoping to get there by summer of next year.

Avi


----------



## Stokport (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not certified, but I'd like to become certified one day - maybe doing it with my 2 girls when they grow up. But I think I bought the wrong Doxa, my Caribbean (as I stated above) is very cherished. I believe I need an orange faced 600 or 750 or a Sharkhunter. I'd die scratching a watch from a limited edition of 250 pieces.

Cheers

Henrik


----------



## SeaHunter (Feb 13, 2006)

G'day from Down Under. Been diving 37 years including 5 years as a deep sea saturation diver in the North Sea(1975-80).Did some work for Cousteau in '75(never met Jacques-been diving with his son Jean Michel)before going to North Sea. Have about 5000 open water dives-lost track a few years ago.

I learned in Buffalo, NY diving in Lake Erie and the Niagara River(YUCK!!!)

Fav dives- Great Barrier Reef, Tahiti, Coffs Harbour(where I live).

Doxa SeaHunter is my all-time favourite dive watch. Rolex SeaDweller second!

Just started free diving which I'm really enjoying. Haven't had a scuba dive in over 18 months. Love SOLO diving!

Safe diving my friends. Gary

ps GREAT photos posted on this thread!


----------



## RBF (Apr 25, 2006)

I received my Scuba and Advanced certifications from NAUI back in '85/'86 through Cal-Poly's PE department. Primarily California diving - Channel Islands, Catalina, Malibu, Laguna. Going out to La Jolla shores this Sunday and heading for Maui in a few weeks to check out the Molokini crater. I've never owned a Doxa (but I do like them ).


----------



## vpmartin (Feb 13, 2006)

NAUI certified, open water back in 82'. Living in Maui at the time. Dove a lot around the island back then. On the mainland now for 16 years and have only dove on my return trips to Hawaii. Have two boys 13 & 14 and our plan is to get them going this year. Looking forward to dive trips with them, especially now that I have a Doxa to wear&#8230;&#8230; 
RBF&#8230;.. the Molokini crater is a fun dive. A game reserve with lots of marine life. Shallow, 60 feet max. Try to dive the "back side". See the baby sharks. Crater drops off over 200 feet. Get the boat to follow you all the way around the creator. There is also a cool shore dive at a place called "7 graves", just before Makenna Beach, Wailia side&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;good luck&#8230;..


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)

I was certified in 2003 and have been diving with my Doxa in the Bahamas, Belize, and Cozumel. (although not this Doxa - I dive with my 600T) Seeing everyone's pics are making me want to jump on a plane today and head for the Caribbean.

Best,
Bill


----------



## Urq (Aug 24, 2006)

I go about 1-2 times a week!
I find my self diving a lot more now that I do not work in the industry any more I worked at Aqualung in the repair dept for 3 years and got burned out a bit glad I am back at it!:-!


----------



## Peter D (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep been diving since I was 16. 

Extended range, rescue quals,and the beauty of all quals 'aerial retreval rescue'!! from TDI.

Been on a break for a couple of years since I got married and my wife had a lovely little boy.

Be back into it soon... the bug is churning

Cheers
Peter D


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, we're up to 68 divers here on the forum, from the occassional to the professional!! Pretty impressive................:-! 

Paul


----------



## billweddle (Mar 6, 2006)

I was qualified (not certified) in 1973. Now trying to refurbish my first Doxa!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not a Doxa guy YET but of course, I do dive. I voted "Professional Diver" although, I'm not a commercial diver. First certified at age 12 in 1984. Worked my way up to instructor as well as holding mixed gas certifications. I'm a reserve Deputy Sheriff and the team leader for the department's underwater SAR team. I'm the president of a diving equipment manufacturing company and my scuba training and retail center will be opening in March of 2007.


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Add one more! PADI Advanced Open Water cert. Just spent ten days in the Bahamas on vacation diving last month. Many of Greg's great photos above have quite familiar subjects.;-) Also put my new 750T Military Edition to use. Great working watch!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Very interesting post and even more interesting photos. 

Well, PADI certified since 2002 (still an infant comparing to many guys here). Can't wait for my next dive vacation in March  in Thailand. 

My Doxa will come along with me this time for sure. Can't wait already.


----------



## JohnC (Jun 27, 2006)

I have always loved dive watches! After I got certified in 04, I came across Doxa on the web and then discovered the Cusslers novels. Now at 48, watches with history interest me. To be able to use a watch Cousteau and his team used is just to cool. Doxa's are definitely at the top of my want list, Especially the Sharkhunter. 

P.S. most of my diving is here in SoCal around the Channel Islands.


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

Been diving for 20 years. Certified Naui. Don't get to dive recently much because of too many other things going on like kids and work. I may live in the"Land of 10,000 Lakes" but wouldn't dive in most of them. I like it warm. My wife won a once in a lifetime trip for finishing 3 out of 155 sales reps last year and her company sent us to Fiji. She always wanted to dive so I had her get Padi certified before we went and we dove 6 times in 9 days. That was fun. Dove on a wreck (she didn't, too deep), wall dive, etc. Didn't have my Doxa so I had to use my trusty Roli Sub. Here are a few pics.


----------



## John Vargas (May 30, 2006)

I figured since I bought a watch, I would buy all new dive gear! Diving since before I was 12, got my PADI Certification at 12, 

Went to the CDC when I was in the Army...

Rescue Diver for the Harnett County Underwater Search and Recovery Team in Grad School...


----------



## Motors1841 (Apr 17, 2006)

I was certified in 2000 by the Police Dept. as a Law Enforcement Rescue Diver. Have dives in Mexico, Aruba, Bahamas and all over Florida....

Manny


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

Me- NAUI master scuba diver, diving since 1979, first lessons in a double hose Nemrod single stage regulator. Certified Commercial Diver. Now working professionally as a Commercial Diver in the Gulf of Mexico.

Don't own a Doxa, there aren't any Conquistadors yet.

b-)


----------



## Iceman (Oct 16, 2006)

I´ve been diving since 1997, open water diver. Advanced diver in 2003, and commercial and Nitrox diver since 2006 and 2007, as a police dept. search and rescue unit.

Haven´t dived with my DOXA yet. Maybe I will dive in Silfra with my DOXA and take some pictures. b-)


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Starting diving in may 06. PADI open water. Dive in the local lakes and rock quarries (do not wear my doxa here.....too murky) Have been to Bonaire and Barbados. CQ GMT went with me to Bonaire and was great.......Saving for my next Doxa........


----------



## gnuse (Jan 3, 2007)

Afirmative......I do. :-!


----------



## Master Diver (Mar 6, 2007)

Count me in, just ordered a SUB 600 T-Graph.
Commercial deep sea diver.

Cheers,

Master Diver


----------



## 55Kingpin (Mar 27, 2007)

Just registered, and I figured this would be a good thread to introduce myself.

I've been certified since 2001 (college). I wanted to get certified earlier but never had enough money. I've loved the water since I was a kid. They used to call me "frog" all summer. 

I've got local dives logged as well as a few in St. Thomas and Aruba. I saw and have a pic (crappy throw away camera) of a 4 foot Black Tip from St. Thomas. That was my best diving experience yet!

I'm also into watches. I haven't ponied up for a Doxa yet, key word yet. I've got a birthday coming up in June (plus I'm waiting to see what comes out at Basel), so I'll probably get myself a present then. I'd love to get in on the Dive trip to Grand Cayman this November.....we'll see.

Chase


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

55Kingpin said:


> Just registered, and I figured this would be a good thread to introduce myself.
> 
> I've been certified since 2001 (college). I wanted to get certified earlier but never had enough money. I've loved the water since I was a kid. They used to call me "frog" all summer.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard! Pony up? You will, especially if you hang around here long enough!

It's funny how this DOXA thing gets under your skin. I'm starting to think they're lacing the bracelets with something.:-d

Make the November dive event if you can. You want to talk about getting hooked on something....diving and DOXAs....dangerously addictive combination:gold


----------



## jbuick (Feb 16, 2007)

Been a long long time but the Army was with me when I took my PADI Open Water Certification.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Does snorkling/skindiving count?
I scuba dived in a test enviroment for non-certified divers in Puerto Rico and I've snorkled in Martinique, St. Maarten, Florida (Gulf, Atlantic, Miami, Typoon Lagoon at Disney) and Minnesota (!) along with this pic taken with a cheap underwater disposable camera (I couldn't get a good close up of my Doxa on my wrist so I had to set it down) at Discovery Cove....


----------



## sleeper (Apr 25, 2007)

*Log me in-certified & advanced certification since '87.*
*Let's get wet, but don't spear anything in rubber.*


----------



## kycigar (May 28, 2007)

Recently SSI open water certified. Oddly enough, it was collecting dive watches that steered me toward actually getting certified! It seems like that should work the other way around.:think:

Recently picked up a 1000T Shark. I haven't taken it on a dive yet, but that's definately what I bought it for. Although, I may take a previous poster's advice and transfer it to a Waterbourne before I take her under!

Shawn


----------



## nmaino (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey, were is the Free-Diving ticket on your poll!!!

Not all of us feel the need to wear air tanks!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, this poll has made quite the resurgence! Looks like we have a total of 95 divers, including recreational, instructors and professionals...that's awesome.|> Now speaking of divers....I have some great news that I'll be releasing within the next few days regarding the Dive Watch Rally. Stay tuned....:-!

Here's a pic. of myself that I didn't have the first time I replied to this thread. It's from Grand Cayman back in March and when this shot was taken, I hadn't bought my DOXA yet. Please excuse the IWC on my right wrist.:-d


----------



## RDay (Jun 1, 2007)

Commercial Diver for going on 25 years, Doxa owner for going on 25 days, give or take.

Regards, 
RDay


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy to say just spent 2 weeks in the Maldives with my lovely girlfriend and trusty 600T Pro. Dived a bit, snorkelled a bit, came back with trusty 600T Pro and a fiance! Blimey!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

simon bradfield said:


> Happy to say just spent 2 weeks in the Maldives with my lovely girlfriend and trusty 600T Pro. Dived a bit, snorkelled a bit, came back with trusty 600T Pro and a fiance! Blimey!


Simon...congrats on making the move to fiance:-! So, do you think you can convince her to buy you a new DOXA as a wedding gift.:-d


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Cheers Subkrawler! You know, I was thinking about getting her one, though she does still look at me as if I'm a bit bonkers (which I may well be, along with many other good foilk here). 

But I came to the conclusion what DOXA should do is sell both a man's and a woman's 1000T, both in a special presewntation tube. How cool would that be? Wedding rings..? I think a watch would be more fun. 

Though I probably won't suggest it!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Simon, congratulations on the impending marriage! Hmm.... wedding _watches_.... an interesting concept! :-!


----------



## Chronometer (Jul 22, 2007)

Sometimes I dive in my pool. I have to be careful because it's only 7 feet deep. :-d I have just a few high end dive watches but to be honest the only one that goes in the pool is the Seiko Monster. The water sure keeps the watch clean. :-! Thanks, Chronometer

http://web.mac.com/mediaplays/Mediaplays_Panerai_Pages/Mediaplays_Home_Page.html


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm a PADI advanced diver.
Although Greece is surrounded by sea, I'd never dived, until my wife in February informed me that she would participate on a conference meeting in Honolulu in May. No second thought and I told her that I would go with her. How many times in my life I would have the opportunity to go to the other side of the world, -12 hours at least! But how would I spent my time during the morning? And Christina said "diving!". The rest is history.
Doxa history starts a year ago when searching for Cousteau's watches I discovered Dr P. Millar's site about Doxas. It was a love at first site and immediately ordered my GMT Pro.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

I see that another poll has been resurrected by a "lurker". While your vote is valuable and informative, it would be even nicer if the poll-post lurkers, would follow up their vote with a few words.:thanks


----------



## fx5150 (Jul 1, 2007)

Naui certified, Dive for work mostly, Special Effects, Worked and dove on Waterworld , World is not enough (James Bond), Tomorrow never dies (James Bond) Deep Blue Sea and many others, Currently working on Mummy 3 in China, Not diving on this one though, fx5150


----------



## mks61 (Aug 13, 2007)

I was PADI certified open water in 1974. Liesure dive warm water only. Most recently in Bali and Lombok, Indonesia. My GMT Pro went with me!

Cheers,

Karl


----------



## Islander505 (Jun 29, 2007)

Trained and certified as a diver (open circuit) since 1984. Attended US Navy dive school in Coronado; served as a Marine Corps diver for eleven years. Recreationally certified (NAUI and PADI) with most of those dives in the Pacific (Micronesia). Much prefer recreational diving over professional/military diving in my later years. Brand history and reputation drove me to DOXA.

Regards,

Islander505

DOXA SUB 1000T Pro
DOXA SUB 750T GMT Pro
Rolex Submariner 16800
Omega Ploprof


----------



## USMC9953 (Dec 31, 2007)

Started diving in 1975 in Florida. Re-certified while at Univ of Florida (Go Gators - next year?). Spent most of my time in the Keys and in Florida's crystal clear rivers & springs. Re-re-certified by the Navy (Panama City, FL) while a young recon Marine. Dove in the Med, the Western Pacific, off the coast of North Carolina (WWII German U-boat) and the Caymans. Did some Nitrox diving while stationed in Hawaii.

Discovered Doxa thru Dirk Pitt's adventures. Just discovered this forum two weeks ago (am devastated that I missed out on the 750 Mil Sharkie).

S/F - David


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

USMC9953 said:


> ....................Just discovered this forum two weeks ago (am devastated that I missed out on the 750 Mil Sharkie).
> 
> S/F - David


David, there are still some Pre-owned Mil Sharkys that pop-up on the different sales forums fairly frequently. Also, the 5000T Mil Sharky will probably be out fairly soon...............;-)


----------



## USMC9953 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jason - thanks! Pre-ordered a 5000T Mil Sharky on Friday (1/4/08). Customer service (Jim in the Bay Area) was super helpful.


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

PADI Advanced Open Water with deep diver & Nitrox specialities. 140 logged dives, mainly in the Red Sea (Sharm El Sheikh, Dahab and Taba) but some in the UK (too cold), and 5 in Malaysia (Redang Island) during a business trip in August this year. 

I have to be honest and say that I wouldn't take my Doxa diving though - I have a Suunto Mosquito to take care of everything for me (and I always dive with a Buddy). :rodekaart

Rich


----------



## bladesman (Dec 12, 2007)

Diving since 1976, Commercial/professional since 1980 in most parts of the world but mainly north sea. saturation since 84. Not come across doxa except for the cc novels until i purchased one recently. we mainly use rolex to be fair, helium escape valve saves having to wind the crown out in deco. Plus comex used to give them away free or sell them to us for next to nothing. (wish i still had my old ones!!)


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

bladesman said:


> ...........................Plus comex used to give them away free or sell them to us for next to nothing. (wish i still had my old ones!!)


Now there is a perk to a job.:-d:-d


----------



## excel (Jan 16, 2008)

Certified Diver and setting up a new inmersion.
Take care


----------



## larswade (May 21, 2007)

Hello *USMC9953...
*
I'm a diver too. Navy trained in PC Fla. @1981, NAUI thereafter. Torpedoman ordnance recovery, and some Persian Gulf work. Now just recreational. Some inner ear problems keep me limited though.

As to your 750MIL Sharkie blues, I've seen them available on the web at AR for DOXA. Almost bought one! Got the 750 Pro. My first Doxa.


----------



## Steve C (Feb 11, 2008)

Busted! I don't even swim. Can't stand water. Deepest thing within 100 miles of here is a duck pond anyway :-d


----------



## .45FMJoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Certified NAUI Open Water and Nitrox since 5/4/03. 

Currently working on my Advanced Open Water. My dive master just checks off all the required dives I've done, when I finish them all I'll take the test and he will give me a card. He likes that method better than a weekend crash course and a couple of dives.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

.45FMJoe said:


> Currently working on my Advanced Open Water. My dive master just checks off all the required dives I've done, when I finish them all I'll take the test and he will give me a card. He likes that method better than a weekend crash course and a couple of dives.


Congrats working on you AOW.:-!

One thing...are the required dives that your dive master checks off, supervised by that dive master?


----------



## patriot021 (Feb 18, 2008)

Certified OPEN WATER by NAUI / YMCA / County Of Los Angeles. Took a ReBreather course for SWAT, but it wasn't a certified course. Dove a lot, then blew out my knee @ work. Haven't SCUBA'd since 5 knee surgeries. Vacationed on the Big Island and snorkled it with family summer06. Goin to Maui June 08, more snorkle family fun. Once the kids are older, they will certify and I'll be back on track. Having 11 dive watches is cool, but the whole DOXA experience is motivating me to get back in the vest...


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

I would love to get into diving, but I had a major ear surgery when I was younger and have many complications with that ear. I can hardly deal with the water pressure @ 8ft let alone 30 or more.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

ebnash said:


> I would love to get into diving, but I had a major ear surgery when I was younger and have many complications with that ear. I can hardly deal with the water pressure @ 8ft let alone 30 or more.


While I've no idea of_ your _specific situation, I'd like to relate a story (if it does nothing for you, perhaps it might help someone else realize a dream they thought unattainable).

Twenty some years ago, when I was an active Great Lakes wreck diver, I became a semi-regular on a converted 46 foot steel fishing tug, the Miss Port Sanilac. One day during a surface interval, I was discussing diving with the captain. He'd been chartering for divers for three years now (I'd been on his first charter), and for salvage work when he could.

Said he'd always admired diving, was wishing he could do it, but he had an ear problem. When pressed a bit, he stated he just couldn't take the pressure, that his ears ached even at a 9 foot depth in a pool. Said he just didn't understand how we could stand the pressure of deeper dives (his charters ranged from 60 to 130 feet). It turns out, he'd never been taught to equalize the pressure, had heard divers talking of equalizing, but was unaware what they even meant by it.

Just wanted to throw that in, if anyone has a condition they feel prevents them from trying this wonderful experience, perhaps a consultation with a physician versed in diving physiology would be in order, just to be sure. It'd be a shame to miss out on something you wanted to try, over a misunderstanding.

To find a Doctor who knows diving physiology, I'd try two sources. The local dive shops often have a name (many times an ENT specialist), or possibly you might get a referral from the Divers Alert Network (D.A.N.). Just a thought, for anyone reading who'd wished they could, thought they couldn't, but were not certain. :-!


----------



## .45FMJoe (Feb 15, 2008)

subkrawler said:


> Congrats working on you AOW.:-!
> 
> One thing...are the required dives that your dive master checks off, supervised by that dive master?


Yup, I only dive with him, he's a great dive master. I just found his shop last summer. I had not been diving in about a year, so he invited me to tag along on a freshwater checkout dive in a spring here in FL (Blue Grotto to be exact). Ten minutes in the water and I was moving around like a fish, totally comfortable in my gear. He noticed, and when he went up to bring down the next student, he signaled for me to hang out with the two students at the 25 foot platform and keep an eye on them. That was cool, and ever since then I only dive with him.

Last month I tagged along on saltwater checkout dives in the Gulf, and while he was doing the skills another AOW student and I practiced our compass skills around three wrecks (only ~45 feet deep). One overweight and out of shape gentleman in the class freaked out when they went under, and immediately came back up. The student started swimming back towards the boat but was probably ~100 yards away. I had literally just rolled off the boat with my second tank when the dive master yelled at me to help the guy. I swam my butt off, and when I got to him he was just floating on his back and panicking. So I grabbed him and hauled him to the boat. That right there made me realize you just never know when those basic skills will come in handy. After the dive the dive master said he is glad I tag along on his checkout dives.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

T Bone said:


> While I've no idea of_ your _specific situation, I'd like to relate a story (if it does nothing for you, perhaps it might help someone else realize a dream they thought unattainable).
> 
> Twenty some years ago, when I was an active Great Lakes wreck diver, I became a semi-regular on a converted 46 foot steel fishing tug, the Miss Port Sanilac. One day during a surface interval, I was discussing diving with the captain. He'd been chartering for divers for three years now (I'd been on his first charter), and for salvage work when he could.
> 
> ...


And to take it a step further, here's an article on different techniques that one may use to aid in middle-ear, pressure equalization.

http://faculty.washington.edu/ekay/MEbaro.html

Basically, if you don't have physical problems such as nasal polyps, serious allergies, acute infections or some other affliction that would hinder the muscles of the soft palate, then you should be able to equalize the pressure in the middle ear. It may take some time to condition these soft palate muscles to efficiently open the Eustachian tube, but it can be done.

Find an equalization technique that works and practice it as often as possible. Driving down the road, equalize. Talking on the phone, equalize. You're trying to make those muscles as strong as possible and the only way to do that, is to "work them out". Just like if you were in the gym, trying to build other muscles. You may find one day that the muscles are so efficient, that you equalize and don't even realize you're doing it.


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

T Bone said:


> While I've no idea of_ your _specific situation, I'd like to relate a story (if it does nothing for you, perhaps it might help someone else realize a dream they thought unattainable).
> 
> Twenty some years ago, when I was an active Great Lakes wreck diver, I became a semi-regular on a converted 46 foot steel fishing tug, the Miss Port Sanilac. One day during a surface interval, I was discussing diving with the captain. He'd been chartering for divers for three years now (I'd been on his first charter), and for salvage work when he could.
> 
> ...


T-Bone,
Thanks for your input, I will surely look into this as my wife also has the desire to dive and has never pursued it because of my limitations. Really appreciate the info:-!


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> And to take it a step further, here's an article on different techniques that one may use to aid in middle-ear, pressure equalization.
> 
> http://faculty.washington.edu/ekay/MEbaro.html
> 
> ...


Sub,
Thanks to you as well. Appreciate all the info and the time you took to write it out here, Hopefully others will benefit from this as well!


----------



## Doug Nickerson (May 13, 2008)

Not only do I want to learn to fly but I have always wanted to learn to dive as well. I live in North Texas and there are not a whole of places to dive so you essentially spend $300.00 for the privilege to put a diver down sticker on the back of your car.o|
One of these days I'll ask for the diving lessons for Father's Day or birthday.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Doug Nickerson said:


> Not only do I want to learn to fly but I have always wanted to learn to dive as well. I live in North Texas and there are not a whole of places to dive so you essentially spend $300.00 for the privilege to put a diver down sticker on the back of your car.o|
> One of these days I'll ask for the diving lessons for Father's Day or birthday.


Doug,

I live about 180 miles due East of you, and I dive all of the time. You have to travel, man.:-!


----------



## benjomd (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got my first, a 750 pro. 

Was a Divemaster since 1997 and did a lot of technical diving till mid 2004, presently practicing as an Anesthesiology and Pain consultant at a medical center in the metro


----------



## Doug Nickerson (May 13, 2008)

subkrawler said:


> Doug,
> 
> I live about 180 miles due East of you, and I dive all of the time. You have to travel, man.:-!


You are so right. Where can I go to find out where to dive in North Texas??


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Doug Nickerson said:


> You are so right. Where can I go to find out where to dive in North Texas??


As a matter of fact, right here.;-)

Here's a page that shows the major dive sites in Texas. http://www.texasdiver.com/tdiver.pl?sites.index

Clear Springs Scuba in Terrell, is right out your back door, It's good for training dives or for when you really want to dive, but cant's blow off a whole day driving several hours. Athens Scuba Park isn't bad either, but I like Terrell better plus it's closer to Plano. For the ultimate, take a long weekend trip out to the Flower Gardens and Stetson Bank. That's a live-aboard trip, but the diving is absolutely world class.:-!

As you can see, there are lot's of places to dive in Texas. Maybe not the Caribbean(except for the Flower Gardens) but at least you're not in the middle of the Sahara.


----------



## Caribbean Soul (Oct 31, 2007)

Doug Nickerson said:


> You are so right. Where can I go to find out where to dive in North Texas??


 Being a map kinda guy, I like the "Diving USA" web page: http://www.dtmag.com/dive-usa/divingusa.html

And the Texas section of that map, with the interactive locations: http://www.dtmag.com/dive-usa/sc.html

What a great use of the Internet and technology ... a dive location map where clicking on a the dive flag location pin takes you to the web page, kudos to those guys! :-!

--Keith


----------



## Mr.Bond (Mar 3, 2008)

Love free diving!


----------



## telephonopoulos (Jun 2, 2009)

simon bradfield said:


> came back with trusty 600T Pro and a fiance! Blimey!


You came back with a fiance, 14 years ago I came back from honeymoon @Maldives with a blind passenger :-d She's 13 years old now and also diving :-!


----------



## telephonopoulos (Jun 2, 2009)

I do, certified PADI OWD and DOXA owner ;-)
In summer I dive in the Mediterranean (Greece), in fall I visit Egypt (Red Sea)


----------



## telephonopoulos (Jun 2, 2009)

*@Dimitris*: Re Patrida, ego eimai apo ton Socho Thes/nikis but in Berlin Germany


----------



## bisley57 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was certified in 1975,and spent my first summer wreck diving off the coast of New Jersey,and along with purchasing my first bit of equipment my Father got me an Aquadive 1000.About a year later I enrolled at F.I.T. in Jensen Beach,Fla. and got an associates in Underwater Technology.The watch lived on my wrist and was my lifeline while S.C.U.B.A. diving.Needless to say I haven't been diving since the early 80's,and the only piece of equipment I have left is my watch.


----------



## mbmorell17 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: How many of you Doxa guys dive ? I do*

I was certified back, I think in 1990 Basic Open Water and Advanced Underwater Navigation and Night Diving. Been a a couple of Wreck dives, mostly Cold water diving. I've been stationed in Korea for the last 5 years so no diving here.

I used to wear an old Tag Formula 1 midsized that my parents gave me. Ironically I started collecting dive watches after I stopped (hopefully temporarly) diving. My last dive was with a "Reef" watch that broke the next day from hard use.  I would probably end up using my Citizen as it has a depth meter on it.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: How many of you Doxa guys dive ? I do*



mbmorell17 said:


> I was certified back, I think in 1990 Basic Open Water and Advanced Underwater Navigation and Night Diving. Been a a couple of Wreck dives, mostly Cold water diving. I've been stationed in Korea for the last 5 years so no diving here.
> 
> I used to wear an old Tag Formula 1 midsized that my parents gave me. Ironically I started collecting dive watches after I stopped (hopefully temporarly) diving. My last dive was with a "Reef" watch that broke the next day from hard use.  I would probably end up using my Citizen as it has a depth meter on it.


From another former cold water wreck diver (and Citizen watch/depth gage user), take it from me. You'll thank yourself when you get back to diving. I was away for about 15 years give or take 2. But if you've got a Doxa, I'll bet you'll end up getting it wet too!


----------



## trapmonkey (May 10, 2007)

loads of dives... been frogman since 1992... over 1000 dives,
naui, bsac and padi certified....

once was a divemaster.... but now just dive for myself and my buddy 

my 750gmt sharkhunter has done about 300 dives in the tropics.

its more than a little worn and may go back to the factory for a revamp soon.

Doxas rock!

happy christmas

Guy


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

Started as a commercial diver in 1994 ; till now working mainly in the North Sea
Air- / mixed gas and saturationdiving . In between offshore jobs i dive some civils / inshore work
Scubadiving only on hollidays because my wife wants to dive then , and these are the only dives actually that i wear a watch!!

Doxa 1200 will be home in a couple of days !!!


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

Recreational diver thus far just off Southern California and several lakes in New Mexico and Texas.

I go out at least twice a month.


----------



## WatchesEnd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: How many of you Doxa guys dive ? I do*

Going to learn how to dive this summer in FL can't wait

-R


----------



## chas1133 (Sep 8, 2009)

I guess I can call myself a "Doxa Guy" although mine is still in the mail....I dive both for recreation and I am also a public safety diver on a dive team...(very different diving for those who know)...when mine lands I will definitely be gettin' her wet.....( the watch, the watch!) I wonder if it would be smart to change the seals and get it tested first.....it is used.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

chas1133 said:


> I guess I can call myself a "Doxa Guy" although mine is still in the mail....I dive both for recreation and I am also a public safety diver on a dive team...(very different diving for those who know)...when mine lands I will definitely be gettin' her wet.....( the watch, the watch!) I wonder if it would be smart to change the seals and get it tested first.....it is used.


Congrats on the new Sub. Probably wouldn't hurt to have it pressure checked, but I've never had my used ones checked before diving. So, which one did you get?


----------



## chas1133 (Sep 8, 2009)

600T..pics are here titled "wristy's...


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

chas1133 said:


> 600T..pics are here titled "wristy's...


Yup, I saw that...thanks. With it being a 600T, I'd go ahead and get it checked. If it were something newer, like a 1000T, I probably wouldn't bother. Nice score, btw, and be sure to post dive pics once you take it down.


----------



## dvr2810 (Apr 18, 2012)

Qualified to dive in 1972 through ACUC. Member of a Police Underwater Search and Recovery Team.Retired and became a Commercial Diving Instructor and Supervisor,Qualified Chamber Operator. Public Safety Diver Instructor. Dove Kerby Morgan 17,27,37, Band Mask and AGA. Surface Supply and Scuba in AGA Mask. Most diving done in the Great Lakes using Dry Suit or Hot Water Suit. Just ordered a new 300T, finally bit the bullet and bought one after reading all the Dirk Pitt novels.Look forward to my new addition.Funny part is I never wear a watch when I dive. I don't dive unless I get paid,its safer that way.


----------



## Belldiver (Aug 25, 2012)

Royal Australian Navy Clearance Diver 1995 to 2002.

Oil and Gas field Air and saturation diver 2002 to present. 

Love the ocean as it provides everything from recreational surfing to the bread and butter for my family through a consistent pay check.

Don't own a Doxa yet but a RAN Clearance Diving edition is currently under manufacture. Will start a new thread and post some pics up very soon.


----------



## sean326 (Dec 15, 2011)

Technical Divemaster, Rebreather, ice, wreck etc....


----------



## sean326 (Dec 15, 2011)

Meg, DPV and 300T-Graph


----------



## Diver52 (Apr 19, 2013)

I was a Public Safety Diver for 15 years and continue to occasionally sport dive.


----------



## wileywf (Jan 31, 2013)

Jason - thanks! Pre-ordered a 5000T Mil Sharky on Friday (1/4/08). Customer service (Jim in the Bay Area) was super helpful.


----------



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

Got certified in 1974 while in college at the University of Maryland. Bought an Aquadive watch back then and lost it somehow. Moved to Florida to go to graduate school, and started using cheap Casio digital watches while diving. Now 58 years old and started collecting dive watches. Bought a Doxa 1200T Pro a few months ago and it was like deja vu. I love the vintage styling. I still dive a few times a year, but the Doxa is probably too nice, and too expensive, to use on real dives where watches tend to get banged up a lot on coral and boat decks.


----------



## Bryan Baker (Nov 4, 2011)

I do not dive, but that is my goal. The deepest I've ever had my Doxa SUB1200T is eight feet in a salt water pool. I have snorkeled Jamaica and the Caymans, I had a Pulsar diver back then. I started using diving watches because I got tired of trashing watches when I would swim, I kept forgetting to take them off. Seems these days most watches are water resistant to some degree, back in my day, that was not the case, LOL. Dive watches can usually take a pretty good thrashing and regular watches weren't holding up for me, so that's how I got started


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

PADI Advanced. Love my 1200t. Now if I could convince my wife to move to the islands!


----------



## Nede (Oct 25, 2013)

Long time lover of the sea, started the dive journey when 15 working on a dive boat. Now a certified rescue diver, diving as often as I can. Had never heard of DOXA till a trip to Hong Kong. Stumbled across the brand, wondered what it was all about and ordered a SUB months latter online.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Nede said:


> Long time lover of the sea, started the dive journey when 15 working on a dive boat. Now a certified rescue diver, diving as often as I can. Had never heard of DOXA till a trip to Hong Kong. Stumbled across the brand, wondered what it was all about and ordered a SUB months latter online.


Congrats on buying Doxa Sub. Lets see some pictures!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Retired PADI Master Instructor. Certified in 1974 with NAUI and NASDS. Got my first Doxa (used) in 1978. Started using bottom timers with they became available, then dive computers. Seems that I'd tend to get so involved with the dive that I'd often forget to note actual bottom time after surfacing. Always round up!


----------



## lisandrodarica (Mar 22, 2014)

Well.....I guess I can call myself a "Doxa Guy" although mine is still in the mail....I dive both for recréation and I am also a public safety diver on a dive team...


----------



## SUBstandard (Feb 23, 2014)

I do, though not regularly any more. YMCA open water and PADI advanced open water. Poll is long since closed so it won't reflect this.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm from Singapore and I dive recreationally. Last dive I did is during Feb2014 in Krabi. I am looking to do Padi dive master certification in Thailand, after I complete my part-time studies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Yup!!! 110-150 dives per year, almost 1600 total. highest certs: Trimix, Cave, and Dive Master on my Charters here in Rhode Island! Love wrecks and Doxas&#8230;..I have 28 Doxas&#8230;.in fact some of the rarest in the world.


----------



## Anthony S. Walker (Sep 7, 2014)

I dove. Taught for Naui and Padi. Taught Instructors. Dove aqain.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not a Doxa owner (yet anyways), but I will admit that dive watches were a motivator for me getting certified recently (SSI.) Guess I thought it would be nice to wear a dive watch "legit". I'm still new with only a few open water dives under my weight belt, and haven't actually worn a diver whilst diving yet (took a dive computer.) I assume you guys take both a computer and a diver as a backup?


----------



## JBPilot (Feb 13, 2012)

Going spearfishing in he morning and my trusty 800Ti will be coming along! But yes I still use a computer for my dive info.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Aloha!


----------



## cpenning623 (May 6, 2007)

I dive regularly BUT don't own a Doxa yet. I'm searching around for the right one at the moment, but I'm a dive watch guy! I think actually diving just got me more into my dive watch collection. The prospect of putting them to the test added another element of excitement to the dive, "Which one should I wear for this dive?"

Into the Hardeep: Thailand's most dangerous shipwreck dive - YouTube

^Recent dive I did. It's played up a little, yes, but it's for a series so that's expected.


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Been diving for 15 years though I admit I don't dive as often as I would like to!


----------



## bilgicer (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm a certified open water diver and try to dive at least once a year. Unfortunately, I never use my vintage 300Ts for diving. I always get scared that they will leak and end up using my Seiko skx007


----------



## nick nitro (Nov 11, 2011)

EOD diver here, 18 years, and believe it or not I dive my searambler.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

nick nitro said:


> EOD diver here, 18 years, and believe it or not I dive my searambler.


You have a Dive Pics with your Doxa Searambler post them here!


----------



## nick nitro (Nov 11, 2011)

No pictures. My diving for the past 18 years has been work related, I have not sport dived in years. I have had to use a camera on some dives but it never occurred to me to take a shot of my watch. Probably should have though.


----------



## GWFAMI (May 5, 2010)

Licensed and used to dive, but haven't for a while, not much divable water in Kansas.


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

Just returned from a holiday in Tenerife. Logged 7 dives, and my first >30m was with 1500T Pro strapped to my wrist \o/


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

I just started diving, only have 4 dives under my belt, but haven't worn my Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean under water. So far, I've worn my Seiko Orange Monster while diving, although I will probably dive with the Doxa at some point in the future when I get more comfortable underwater, and if I remember to bring it on my dive trips.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Wore this today on a great morning dive. I'm a newbie diver but plan to rotate my divers to give them all time under water. The orange dial easily visible at 16m and the bezel action great. Worked a treat. I'm also loving it on NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeBomb (Mar 23, 2012)

GWFAMI said:


> Licensed and used to dive, but haven't for a while, not much divable water in Kansas.


I'm with ya...NAUI certified in 1979/Master Diver 1981...Been land locked for past ten years in New Mexico. Done some lakes and natural deep springs, but not the same as the Northern California off shore waters.


----------



## haoletuna (Mar 5, 2013)

Dove for 20+ years but retired now. Here's pic of myself from 45 years ago.

View attachment img011.pdf


----------



## RUDEE (Feb 1, 2013)

No, love the watch for the functionality and the cool colors.


----------



## raccoon17 (Jan 22, 2012)

In August Ive become the Open Water Diver  , sadly my Doxa Sub 300T came 2 months after.


----------



## mwaldie (Mar 25, 2013)

jean-michel said:


> I would be interested to know the number of divers among Doxa owners


Certified since a young age and heading to British Virgin Islands for a diving trip in the spring 2016.


----------



## stumpovich (Dec 15, 2013)

I dive but don't wear DOXA yet. It's on the list though. My collection is kind of overwhelmed with divers -- I wonder how I should branch out. Or maybe just embrace it.


----------



## EJMRD (Nov 29, 2011)

No but always wanted to


----------



## bruy (Jun 4, 2015)

Just got back from a dive trip/vacation in the Philippines. Dived with my 750 GMT Carribbean and my older 1000T Sharkhunter on three different dives, but then for the rest (6 more deeper dives the following week), I had to go with a dive computer.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Why not wear both?!


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't even swim let alone dive but I really like the style of the 300t


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

I am PADI Dive Master certified. I've been a Diver for over 27yrs now. Most of my diving experience is dry suit Great Lakes Ship Wreck diving. Some of the best cold water diving in the world is in the Great Lakes. There's hundreds of ships sunk in the lakes. Some of the best memories of my life has been in that lake. By the way I time my decompression stops with my Doxa Sub professional 1200t. Suunto dive computer on one wrist Doxa Sub on the other. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## akiro (Sep 19, 2016)

Certified Advanced and regular, been diving pretty much every two weeks this year (mostly in Sydney/Australia) and been wearing among other divers i own my Doxa Sub750 GMT Divingstar. Trip to Hawaii next year, cannot think of a better watch to go with so can also track time back home, hmm.. maybe i'll take my two new incomings too (50th Sub300 Pro & Searambler)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I dive, but not for enjoyment. My Doxa 750 pro goes under more than my Oris Force Recon. Never had an issue with it and it's been put through the paces - can't ever see myself getting rid of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diablos88 (Sep 14, 2016)

No, always wondered if I could pull one off as a non-diver.


----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

Been diving almost 20 years 😊

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

Been diving almost 20 years 😊

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Certified Advance NAUI diver, since 79'. When I graduated from high school, I took my graduation money and bought a Rolex SUB. Many years later, a so called friend, decided he needed the watch more then me! Had many nice watches after that one. I would never buy a watch that was not a diver. Thinking now of taking classes and getting certified through PADI. Never owned another Rolex, but happy with my Doxa SUB 750t COSC.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Used to dive quite a bit when I was stationed in San Antonio as Cozumel was a short flight away.


----------



## DonCiccio2 (Apr 21, 2009)

I've tried, but its not for me. I'm claustrophobic and I just cant handle it after a certain depth.


----------



## dontbelievejustwatch (May 20, 2017)

Always wanted to try.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

You should!



dontbelievejustwatch said:


> Always wanted to try.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I dive. Picked up a searambler 1200T recently, can't wait to get it wet


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

South Pacific WW2 wreck, I dive


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I do, or well, will.  Just signed up for classes about a week ago


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

perfectlykevin said:


> I do, or well, will.  Just signed up for classes about a week ago


That's great! Keep us posted on how the class goes.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

perfectlykevin said:


> I do, or well, will.  Just signed up for classes about a week ago


That's great! Keep us posted on how the class goes.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> That's great! Keep us posted on how the class goes.


Will do  Right now it's more reading and video watching and online stuff. The pool and open water parts will be awhile down the road as I just got back into an RN program.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

perfectlykevin said:


> Will do  Right now it's more reading and video watching and online stuff. The pool and open water parts will be awhile down the road as I just got back into an RN program.


Its a fun sport, definitely takes you to some nice parts of the world.


----------



## AbsolutBD (Dec 9, 2014)

Had my first dive in Kauai in May. I was really excited going in, but it was not a positive experience. We went out to the open water after a 15 minute "training session". I felt completely unprepared, the group I was with was also nervous and not excited. As soon as we got out to our diving point I could feel that things were not right, my regulator didn't feel like it was securely in place. Water was leaking into my mouth. I went down about 6 feet and panicked. 

Needless to say, we called off the dive. 

I'm hopeful that my next experience will be better. Just feel like I wasn't trained, nor did I have enough practice before going into open water.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I do 100 - 150 dives a year in the Northeast USA in spring, summer, fall and winter and around the world in warmer climates as well in depths from 20' to 270' ....Much like watches it is an addiction and a life style. I had to open a Dive Shop just to support my habit. The prettiest fish I have seen to date is this Weedy Scorpionfish in the Philippines last November.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Did you take the PADI Open Water course or a Resort "Discover dive?


----------



## Donny76 (Mar 16, 2018)

New to the forum and a new Doxa owner. I take delivery of a new 1500 Proffessional next week and already have a few dives planned to get her wet. I’m passionate about diving.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Enjoy your new 1500T!! Be sure to snap some pics of it and any dive pics too. Eager to see them


----------



## Donny76 (Mar 16, 2018)

perfectlykevin said:


> Enjoy your new 1500T!! Be sure to snap some pics of it and any dive pics too. Eager to see them


Will do. After 20 years, I'm ticking a dive off my bucket list (the SS Yongala) so I'll make sure the camera is charged.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

aka Australia's best dive! I had to Google the wreck but man what a great place to take your new Doxa.  Just getting started on the road to diving myself but will hopefully get to wreck diving as soon as I can


----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm an open water certified diver and have dived a vintage Rolex but don't have a Doxa diver ...yet. I DO have a giant sized Goliath case Doxa that needs to be restored. But I won't be diving with it.


----------



## alansv (Feb 11, 2006)

I got certified and never went again. Now my ears are so bad I don’t think i can.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

I am a certified open and advanced open water diver since 1970. I hold NAUI and PADI certs. I am still a regular diver in Baja Sea of Cortez and So. California. I am sporting my 1200T these days. No deep dives for me these days. I keep most of my dives in the 30 to 40 feet range. Lots of great game fishing to be had without going deep.






​


----------



## B U Z O (Jul 31, 2018)

Diving since 1988 (professional/commercial/military)

I own a Diving with Legends Doxa


----------



## afennell (May 18, 2018)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Took the Caribbean for some free diving with an iPhone X&#8230;about as far as the X will go below.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

I do. PADI AOW.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## afennell (May 18, 2018)

I don’t dive with my 50th anniversary professional but I’ve considered getting into the sport. I’ve run marathons but my doctor made me hang up my running shoes. I need a new obsession. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

Interesting that so many people are actually diving with these. If I think about it though, I'd assume that someone who just likes the dive watch aesthetic would maybe chose to buy a more widely known brand at the same pricepoint so... maybe not very surprising. I'm more of a vintage guy and there is absolutely NO WAY I'm taking my vintage doxa diving hahaha


----------



## Glenn Charles (Jan 9, 2016)

I do and am absolutely looking forward to putting my 6000T through its paces in its natural environment!!


----------



## stanciu (Feb 1, 2018)

I also dive, PADI open water certified. I dive with my Doxa or Seiko + the computer, a Shearwater Perdix.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Me. Love my Project Aware.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austinphoto2003 (Apr 8, 2016)

I do and have run a few watches through their paces including a 16600, SKX007, and a Doxa 750t Carribean. All performed as they should.


----------



## divingstar300 (Nov 24, 2012)

I do. PADI rescue diver. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

That is awesome this brand with so much history in the dive sport gets used as intented. While I don't dive myself deepest I go is a free swim in the ocean lol , I respect those who do dive. Doxa is a great brand. hope to own one this year sometime.


----------



## MiamiDre (Feb 18, 2019)

certified advanced diver with Nitrox... haven't dived in over 3 years... hoping the new DOXA will give me incentive to get back under water..


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

divingstar300 said:


> I do. PADI rescue diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Just now getting my PADI cert. A full on weeklong trip to Bonair though my shop cost as much as a Doxa so im selling off abunch of my collection to have the experience over the watch and keeping just the Doxa. The rest will come eventually, if ever.

I have been a lifeguard my entire life and am a Guard Instructor so I am excited to get PADI certified and move up the chain. Would love to be a dive master one day. Baby steps though!


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

I got NAUI Certified back in the late 80s. But it's still good for when ever I go on vacations to tropical areas. Here's footage of me diving the USS Vandenberg off the coast of Key West, FL.


----------



## tempisfugit (Jan 24, 2012)

Kattywampus said:


> I got NAUI Certified back in the late 80s. But it's still good for when ever I go on vacations to tropical areas. Here's footage of me diving the USS Vandenberg off the coast of Key West, FL.


Interesting video. Could you please mention how deep that is, how many divers there were (think I saw 7) and that dive's duration? The color saturation appears to indicate about 25-35 ft. deep, so with one tank, perhaps 40 min. long?

Thanks!


----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

At 25 to 35 feet you can dive for hours. I mean, just look at your watch since it has dive tables to 60 ft. 

I've gone over an hour on one tank. And at such a shallow depth the color saturation would be much better. The Vandy starts around 50ft and goes all the way to 140 in the sand.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm purely desk diver...


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I used to dive. Been PADI certified since the early 90s, but it’s been a while since I’ve made a dive. I actually gave away all of my regulators last week.


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

a picture from back in the day. Looking forward to next trip once all this is over.


----------



## NYMets0018 (Aug 9, 2019)

I’d love to give it a go. More so in the Caribbean than up here in the Northeast part of the US.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I dive with my 1500T and/or my Pelagos as a backup, and have free dived with both. Tend not to go deep(ish) with any of my "dressy divers" though. The 1500T is an insanely good dive watch, and you don't feel the weight, er, heft, undersea.

Also sail and swim with mine. And it shows....


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Not a "diver".. But it's on the list of things to accomplish. 

But I considering myself a general waterman. Semi-Pro sailor, and been a surfer for the last 20 years. So my diving watches definitely get water time.


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

NAUI cert'd diver. Almost 40 years surfing, prone paddling, comp swimming, waterpolo. Always in the water.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

PADI Rescue, eventually Divemaster. Consistent Caribbean visitor.


----------



## OneStepBeyond (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm a diver! PADI Advance before going to BSAC Sports Diver. I got certified while working in the Middle East. My wife wanted to dive with me and all of our diver friends were BSAC and I liked their curriculum. In my experience it was far more rigorous.

Anyway, I wanted a Doxa since I was a college student and got Seiko Orange Monsters and a Helson Tortuga in orange but they never touched water and I wasn't a diver yet.

After a dive trip with my wife, I mentioned how I always like and wanted a Doxa. She got me my SUB1200t.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Diver here. Certified a couple of years ago. Several trips to the Caribbean and one to the Cove in San Diego. Not a Doxa owner—yet!!! Soon hopefully. Got my eye on the recent Sub 300.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I dive often.


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

I hope I’m not double posting.
I am a scuba diver, earning my Master Scuba Diver through PADI and Columbus Scuba a year and half ago.
My DOXA 1500 has been on my wrist every dive for Almost four years now.
My favorite dive locale is Bonaire...
I do many Quarry dives during the summer in central Ohio.
I’ve been at 104’ down, a couple of times and that was deep enough for me.


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

As an aside, my best photo was of a fresh water jellyfish last year in Circleville Ohio!


----------



## trinita (Jan 16, 2013)

La montre portée lors de mes dernières plongées en Thaïlande,
espère avoir de nouvelles vacances de plongée bientôt


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm NAUI certified but haven't been diving in years. Definitely want to pick it back up.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Doxa Owner, and diver. PADI Rescue and GUE Fundies (in progress). Strictly a cold water PNW diver, though. I need to do some warm water dives - I hear room temperature water temperatures and 100 ft+ visibility are nice!


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I've been a PADI certified diver since 1986, & a DOXA owner since 2007. Unfortunately, I haven't dove since 2016.


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

I own a Sub300 cosc and have never been diving. I love the look of dive watches and own a few. I actually have been inspired to go diving because I like to wear divers so much. How backwards is that?


----------

